# What Not To Wear- Turtle lady!



## Team Gomberg (Aug 24, 2014)

So, I just watched an episode of What Not To Wear on Netflix. Season 11 Episode 8 is a lady_ obsessed _with turtles! Everything she wears is turtles! It was pretty cool.  Not only cuz I loved seeing all of the turtle stuff but because she also looked AMAZING after they worked with her! 

Just thought any of you turtle and tort lovers might want to have fun watching that episode, too


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Aug 25, 2014)

If love to see it . I been looking for a pair of tort suspenders for about a year now . And my wife is afraid I'm going to find them yet. .


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2014)

Hmmm wonder where she hide them...


----------



## wellington (Aug 25, 2014)

That sounds like a cool episode. I think that turtle lady was Jacqui Haha, gotcha first


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 25, 2014)

Actually I don't have much wearable turtle or tortoise clothing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2014)

I do. But all I wear are T-shirts and shorts, but all my T-shirts are turtle/tortoise related.


----------

